

Show HN: Starling - geographically analyze millions of tweets - idpro
http://theablefew.com/meet-starling

======
jmcnevin
It's worth noting that Twitter had their own project called Starling, but I
get the impression they've moved on.

<http://rubyforge.org/projects/starling>

~~~
idpro
Ya, being over 4 years old, I'm sure we can safely assume they're working on
other things. :)

Thanks for the link though!

------
idpro
I posted this on behalf of Michael Tomko (we're both from The Able Few), but
for some reason his post never actually published...

------
skram
Very interesting. Been working on a project very similar to this!

~~~
michaeltomko
What platform are you building it on?

~~~
skram
It will be on Ruby as well. System backend is currently MongoDB

~~~
michaeltomko
Interesting. Would love to read more about it at some point.

------
michaeltomko
Thanks for posting!

